# 3528 LED strips



## Karpiel73 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum so take it easy please. :thumbsup:

I'm looking to edge my enclosed cargo trailer with these waterproof (IP65) strips.

So here's my question: What is the longest length of these strips I can run with a power source? 
I have only seen rolls of 5meters. The longest run I would like to accomplish is 19.5ft. But if I can go further then that'd be great.

Thank You!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

